# "The Beast Within" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (May 26, 2015)

After a splendid turnout of both entries and voters, and yet another close race, a single poet stands alone in victory. Kindly join us in congratulating a poet making his debut in the Laureate Hall of Fame, and put your hands together to celebrate *Greimour *for his excellent winning entry, *Ambiguity*.

Not only will Greimour receive this month's Laureate award, he has the honor of selecting our next prompt.




Congrats, love, for an outstanding piece which added one of my votes to your coffer! I sincerely hope you'll be entering the Challenge henceforth. I, for one, look forward to your future well penned entries, and a pair of Laureates keep each other company. Go for it!


----------



## PiP (May 26, 2015)

Congrats, Greimour. A well deserved win!


----------



## TeriBeth (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations! Nice work.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2015)

Great work and a well-deserved win.


----------



## EnglishmanRob (May 26, 2015)

Well done! Outstanding poem


----------



## Gumby (May 26, 2015)

Excellent! Well done and congrats!


----------



## Firemajic (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations ! cool stuff...


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2015)

That was a fantastic poem and got one of my votes  Congrats!!


----------



## rcallaci (May 26, 2015)

good show -congrats...


----------



## Greimour (May 26, 2015)

Thanks guys,

When I wrote the poem, my only hope was that it would be well received. When I read the other entries though, I was amazed by the works entered and humbled by the talent that was on display. I am not fully sure how I feel about winning... I think there were others more deserving than mine. More than a few of them. 

Stuck for words, I can only give my thanks and withdraw to the shadows—grateful for the votes and surprised by the result. 

Much love to each of you. I can't wait to see what each of you create with the next theme/prompt. 


All the best and warmest regards,


~Kev.


----------



## Nellie (May 27, 2015)

Well, you did get my vote, so congrats are in order!


----------



## escorial (May 28, 2015)

well done...a piece that you don't forget...


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 28, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

